# Post your open mouth pets!



## sulcata101 (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay!  here are ours...


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cute!



found one more lol


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 16, 2013)

He's saying, "Get out of my room!"


----------



## Peyton (Aug 17, 2013)

Calcuta+sage=[HEAVY BLACK HEART]


----------



## compassrose26 (Aug 17, 2013)

Lucy!


----------



## TommyZ (Aug 17, 2013)

My little Lori 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 17, 2013)

More!!


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 17, 2013)

My cats creepy when he yawns lol. 






I found more!

[att


achment=52576] 
This is him when he's normal


----------



## ellen (Aug 17, 2013)

Grass is nummy.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 17, 2013)

Willma eating chicken,fruits and veggies
Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


Smilling sussie my collie

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## TJ1999 (Aug 18, 2013)

Omg that is hilarious!!! [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 18, 2013)

Smaller turtle
Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Baoh (Aug 19, 2013)

A bit atypical, which is typical for me. Muy interesante.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 19, 2013)

Baoh said:


> A bit atypical, which is typical for me. Muy interesante.



That would be very interesting for sure.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Aug 19, 2013)

that's a good one

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Baoh (Aug 19, 2013)

tortadise said:


> Baoh said:
> 
> 
> > A bit atypical, which is typical for me. Muy interesante.
> ...



Depending if any of my cross-breeding events take, I would actually be more interested in a sulcata x emys phayrei result. It would likely be enormous, powerful, intelligent, personable, and very, very spiky.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 19, 2013)

Baoh said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > Baoh said:
> ...



This is very true. Given the nature of both species. Or how about a yniphoria impressa. An angry manouria with a battering ram with spiked dome shell. Have any of your projects proven out yet like this?


----------



## Caboose (Aug 19, 2013)

My Sulcata Michelangelo[TURTLE]
and my RedFoot Raphael [TURTLE]


----------



## Baoh (Aug 19, 2013)

tortadise said:


> This is very true. Given the nature of both species. Or how about a yniphoria impressa. An angry manouria with a battering ram with spiked dome shell. Have any of your projects proven out yet like this?



No. I just started the hybrid oriented breeding this year. It will take some time.

I also have a couple hybrid tortoises (I sold my hybrid turtles). I did not produce them, however.

It is, unfortunately, an expensive and space consuming project the way I have it arranged (lots of adult females).








Flower power.







Just some grass.







Has since been found a new home.


----------



## AnnV (Aug 20, 2013)

Lexie, 30 month old Redfoot eating a blossom.
Jeff, yearling Indian Star, yawning.

Ann from CT


----------



## Linz2491 (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 20, 2013)

My sweet Lola


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 21, 2013)

Malcolm eating some delicious greens this morning.


----------



## alysciaingram (Aug 21, 2013)

At the Daytona Expo


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 23, 2013)

Alan my RF.


----------



## THBfriend (Aug 23, 2013)

Hermann's tortoises.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 23, 2013)

My new rescue decided that the baby gate would taste yummy:


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 24, 2013)

Malcolm. Lol.


----------



## TigsMom (Aug 24, 2013)

Can you hear me NOW?! Boxies 2 weeks old



[/URL][/img]


----------



## LisaTurtle (Aug 24, 2013)

The picture of Malcolm is the best!!!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post your open mouth pets!*



TigsMom said:


> Can you hear me NOW?! Boxies 2 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/img]



Sooo adorable !!Â¡!!Â¡!!


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 25, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Malcolm. Lol.



Malcolm is hilarious! He's like saying 'Whatsup!' Lol x


----------



## prominent-beats (Aug 25, 2013)

I take a lot of pictures of my red foots, they even have a facebook page that gets new uploads every week. Love these little guys.
https://www.facebook.com/AllAboutRedFootedTortoises


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: RE: Post your open mouth pets!*



LisaTurtle said:


> The picture of Malcolm is the best!!!




Thanks!




Alan RF said:


> ShellyTurtleTort said:
> 
> 
> > Malcolm. Lol.
> ...





That's what I titles it on Facebook!


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow. Ignore my typos/smart phone autocorrect mess.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 26, 2013)

I know what is "up" for Malcolm.

Here is a shot of one of our babcocki leopards doing "the internet impossible". Eating grass.










How do you do it, tortoise?

He needs to stay strong for his open mouth...dealings.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 26, 2013)

Our eats grass, too. Main source of food!

And yes, Malcolm was trying to breed my underaged Sulcata. He's a pedophile.


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Aug 28, 2013)

Here is a pic of spike , a feisty male Russian tortoise .


----------



## AnnV (Aug 28, 2013)

Elvis, my Legbar rooster (crowing).

Ann from CT


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 29, 2013)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is one of my favorite pics of Bowser. You can probably tell since I use it for my signature, lol


----------



## TortyTom (Aug 30, 2013)

This is Darwin!


----------

